# HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

HI EVERYBODY I JUST WANT TO KNOW HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR YOUR BONNIE PALMER MALTESE 
MALE OR FEMALE 
:ThankYou:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What is that old saying? 
"If you have to ask, you probably can't afford it..." 
I am just referencing a quote, (I am not referring to a Malt as an "it"!)  
But I hope that you do get an Angel, as they are beautiful! :innocent:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How exciting! Are you buying an Angel?  

I think it might be best to ask Bonnie, as we all have bought dogs from her at different times....so our price is not indicative of what you might pay today?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I did not buy a dog from Bonnie but I did speak with her last week. She told me she charges $2,000 for males and $3,000 for females. she asks for a $500 deposit. She also said she has litters coming every month so if you want one of her dogs you should not have a problem getting one.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

sounds like your question has already been answered. i just wanted to say good luck! i love bonnie's angels and we have some gorgeous ones here at SM! i've never heard a bad thing about her or her dogs!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 10 2010, 04:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884047


> I did not buy a dog from Bonnie but I did speak with her last week. She told me she charges $2,000 for males and $3,000 for females. she asks for a $500 deposit. * She also said she has litters coming every month *so if you want one of her dogs you should not have a problem getting one.[/B]


Not to hijack and definitely not to disparage any breeder because I have no experience buying from a reputable one and have had no contact with Bonnie Palmer, but isn't that a lot of litters? How many breeding females would one need to produce a litter every month?

Linda


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 10 2010, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884104


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 10 2010, 04:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884047





> I did not buy a dog from Bonnie but I did speak with her last week. She told me she charges $2,000 for males and $3,000 for females. she asks for a $500 deposit. * She also said she has litters coming every month *so if you want one of her dogs you should not have a problem getting one.[/B]


Not to hijack and definitely not to disparage any breeder because I have no experience buying from a reputable one and have had no contact with Bonnie Palmer, but isn't that a lot of litters? How many breeding females would one need to produce a litter every month?

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


That does sound like an awful lot of pregnant little mommies! I've never bought a baby from a breeder either. Bianca is from a broker (didn't know any better at the time) and my Bitsy is a rescue.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I seriously doubt she has a litter every month of the year. lol However, it's not unusual for
show breeders to have as many as twelve dogs or more. They don't usually keep more than
one or two males. Bonnie often has a waiting list. Sometimes people get tired of waiting and
find another elsewhere. Then she'll have some available right away.

I had to wait almost a year for one from her, but was able to get a second one immediately.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 10 2010, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884014


> What is that old saying?
> "If you have to ask, you probably can't afford it..."[/B]


That really wasn't very nice.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 10 2010, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884176


> QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 10 2010, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884014





> What is that old saying?
> "If you have to ask, you probably can't afford it..."[/B]


That really wasn't very nice.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, I agree. That's the kind of remark that can be off-putting to people trying to find a friendly forum. 

And I also think that it is not a good idea to discuss puppy prices as people make assumptions and prices may change.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean *every month of the year*. I meant in the coming months (I did not ask how many) Iwas discussing whether now wass a better time or June was a better time to get a puppy. She said she had a litter every month. The point being that she has a number of litters due soon. That was not meant to be a disparaging comment just relaying information she gave me.

And you are right, it's not a good idea to talk prices. I was just trying to be helpful with information she gave me.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 10 2010, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884183


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 10 2010, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884176





> QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 10 2010, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884014





> What is that old saying?
> "If you have to ask, you probably can't afford it..."[/B]


That really wasn't very nice.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, I agree. That's the kind of remark that can be off-putting to people trying to find a friendly forum. 

And I also think that it is not a good idea to discuss puppy prices as people make assumptions and prices may change.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree on both accounts, that my comment wasn't exactly "nice" and that it isn't a good idea to publicly discuss puppy prices.
I was trying to gently suggest that with my first comment. My goal wasn't to offend the poster but to give an indication.
I didn't mean it maliciously...it was just a hint.
Allthough I am aware of the price, I didn't post it, as that is not my information to give.
The only person that can answer that is the breeder.
I was a bit startled/taked aback by the bluntness of the price question. But perhaps I am too easily startled.  
It is hard for me to look at my fluffies and think of them in terms of price. (They are not Angels) 
To me they are priceless...

To the OP (and other SM members), 
I am sorry if I offended you but I was assuming that no one would touch this question so I thought I was "helping" if I gave you a hint.

Edited to add:
I am disappointed that I am chastised for commenting. I guess I should post less to avoid scenarios like this.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Never purchased a "Bonnie Palmer" Maltese, but I did pay 5K, for Joplins heart surgery, from a BYB ~ :blink: 

As far as discussing prices, who cares? Many breeders post them on their websites.
Prices vary. Male, Female, Show Quality, Age, etc. It's not a secret. 

Honestly, we can talk about the price of dog beds, and dog food, but not the price of the dog?

Sure, I'll put a plug in. Edies's, oh so perfect, AMA Rescues, are a $250 fee. Oh yes, they are
fully vetted, including spay/neuter. They also come FULLY evaluated for temperament.

Perfect homes always accepted ~ :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 11 2010, 02:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884440


> Never purchased a "Bonnie Palmer" Maltese, but I did pay 5K, for Joplins heart surgery, from a BYB ~ :blink:
> 
> As far as discussing prices, who cares? Many breeders post them on their websites.
> Prices vary. Male, Female, Show Quality, Age, etc. It's not a secret.
> ...



An there's never a waiting list! :thumbsup:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 10 2010, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884122


> I seriously doubt she has a litter every month of the year. lol However, it's not unusual for
> show breeders to have as many as twelve dogs or more. They don't usually keep more than
> one or two males. Bonnie often has a waiting list. Sometimes people get tired of waiting and
> find another elsewhere. Then she'll have some available right away.
> ...


And I waited about 3 months for Coco and then gave up waiting for my 2nd one and went elsewhere, so like Brit says, it just depends.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you contacted Bonnie? She can give you the exact information you need. From what I've heard her prices may have gone up since I got my pup from her. I have three malts that I love equally, the one I got from Bonnie cost twice as much as the others, but my goodness she's pretty :wub: . Have you seen the thread on this forum, I think it's called "where did your dog come from?" You can see the different "looks" that you can get from different breeders. Good luck on your quest for a pup.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 11 2010, 02:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884440


> Never purchased a "Bonnie Palmer" Maltese, but I did pay 5K, for Joplins heart surgery, from a BYB ~ :blink:
> 
> As far as discussing prices, who cares? Many breeders post them on their websites.
> Prices vary. Male, Female, Show Quality, Age, etc. It's not a secret.
> ...


Good post, Deb. One reason why I shy away from discussing prices on the forum as opposed to pm's is that there is a certain "status" element to cost, which can be off-putting for newbies to this forum who perhaps might not be able to pay $$$$ for a dog. And of course, it might lead to false assumptions that the more you pay for a dog, the better it is. Which we all know is incorrect.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I wish Breeder's would put their prices on their web site, or at least a price "range". It would help the buyer to know if they were contacting a breeder they could afford or if they were wasting their time as well as that of the breeder. I do understand that not every puppy is the same price but I think most breeders have a "set" range and I would think it would cut down on the calls for the breeder from people who cannot meet their price. 

If a breeder choses to deviate from their price for a specific person then that is personal matter between them but I don't think it hurts to have an idea a what breeder is looking for. I found a wide range of prices and while price was not my determining factor I found it very helpful to know upfront what the expectation was. 

For example, Chrisman puppies are lovely but I knew by visiting their web site that they were out of my price range so I saved myself time and them the bother of a call by not having to call to ask. 

I don't agree that if you have to ask, you can't afford (I know it was said in jest).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 11 2010, 02:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884438


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 10 2010, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884183





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 10 2010, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884176





> QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 10 2010, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884014





> What is that old saying?
> "If you have to ask, you probably can't afford it..."[/B]


That really wasn't very nice.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, I agree. That's the kind of remark that can be off-putting to people trying to find a friendly forum. 

And I also think that it is not a good idea to discuss puppy prices as people make assumptions and prices may change.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree on both accounts, that my comment wasn't exactly "nice" and that it isn't a good idea to publicly discuss puppy prices.
I was trying to gently suggest that with my first comment. My goal wasn't to offend the poster but to give an indication.
I didn't mean it maliciously...it was just a hint.
Allthough I am aware of the price, I didn't post it, as that is not my information to give.
The only person that can answer that is the breeder.
I was a bit startled/taked aback by the bluntness of the price question. But perhaps I am too easily startled.  
It is hard for me to look at my fluffies and think of them in terms of price. (They are not Angels) 
To me they are priceless...

To the OP (and other SM members), 
I am sorry if I offended you but I was assuming that no one would touch this question so I thought I was "helping" if I gave you a hint.

Edited to add:
I am disappointed that I am chastised for commenting. I guess I should post less to avoid scenarios like this.

[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't personally attacking you and I wasn't at all offended by your remark personally. However I think that if a newbie came to the forum and saw that type of remark they might be sensitive to it. We all know that there is a certain undercurrent here that runs through some posts regarding certain breeders being top tier, top of the line, etc. that goes beyond providing information about conformation titles. Members who have been around here for a while tend to ignore it or in some cases move on, but a new person might feel differently. That is why I chose to comment on your comment as being off-putting, as it seemed to run along the lines of that particular undercurrent I mentioned. No offense to you personally. We all write things on forums that might be taken the wrong way.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 11 2010, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884489


> QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 11 2010, 02:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884438





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 10 2010, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884183





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 10 2010, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884176





> QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 10 2010, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884014





> What is that old saying?
> "If you have to ask, you probably can't afford it..."[/B]


That really wasn't very nice.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, I agree. That's the kind of remark that can be off-putting to people trying to find a friendly forum. 

And I also think that it is not a good idea to discuss puppy prices as people make assumptions and prices may change.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree on both accounts, that my comment wasn't exactly "nice" and that it isn't a good idea to publicly discuss puppy prices.
I was trying to gently suggest that with my first comment. My goal wasn't to offend the poster but to give an indication.
I didn't mean it maliciously...it was just a hint.
Allthough I am aware of the price, I didn't post it, as that is not my information to give.
The only person that can answer that is the breeder.
I was a bit startled/taked aback by the bluntness of the price question. But perhaps I am too easily startled.  
It is hard for me to look at my fluffies and think of them in terms of price. (They are not Angels) 
To me they are priceless...

To the OP (and other SM members), 
I am sorry if I offended you but I was assuming that no one would touch this question so I thought I was "helping" if I gave you a hint.

Edited to add:
I am disappointed that I am chastised for commenting. I guess I should post less to avoid scenarios like this.

[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't personally attacking you and I wasn't at all offended by your remark personally. However I think that if a newbie came to the forum and saw that type of remark they might be sensitive to it. We all know that there is a certain undercurrent here that runs through some posts regarding certain breeders being top tier, top of the line, etc. that goes beyond providing information about conformation titles. Members who have been around here for a while tend to ignore it or in some cases move on, but a new person might feel differently. That is why I chose to comment on your comment as being off-putting, as it seemed to run along the lines of that particular undercurrent I mentioned. No offense to you personally. We all write things on forums that might be taken the wrong way.
[/B][/QUOTE]



:goodpost: 

a new member being curious about prices does not necessarily mean that they can or can not "afford" it


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 11 2010, 02:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884440


> Never purchased a "Bonnie Palmer" Maltese, but I did pay 5K, for Joplins heart surgery, from a BYB ~ :blink:
> 
> As far as discussing prices, who cares? Many breeders post them on their websites.
> Prices vary. Male, Female, Show Quality, Age, etc. It's not a secret.
> ...




:goodpost: 

& great plug


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 11 2010, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884488


> I wish Breeder's would put their prices on their web site, or at least a price "range". It would help the buyer to know if they were contacting a breeder they could afford or if they were wasting their time as well as that of the breeder. I do understand that not every puppy is the same price but I think most breeders have a "set" range and I would think it would cut down on the calls for the breeder from people who cannot meet their price.
> 
> If a breeder choses to deviate from their price for a specific person then that is personal matter between them but I don't think it hurts to have an idea a what breeder is looking for. I found a wide range of prices and while price was not my determining factor I found it very helpful to know upfront what the expectation was.
> 
> ...



Sometimes prices listed can be misleading. Often breeders will have older dogs in waiting for the right client but
don't want to advertise them for that reason. They also might have retirees that would fit a family better or their
price ceiling. Many things can enter into pricing so putting a set price on a website may be deceiving or 
limiting to both the breeder and client. Some clients have never thought of a retiree until mentioned by the breeder.

Asking, in public, can be uncomfortable for some. It's somewhat like asking your income, KWIM? I don't mind
telling what I paid in private, but not on a forum. Price certainly doesn't lessen or increase the value of a beloved
family pet.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 11 2010, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884488


> *I wish Breeder's would put their prices on their web site, or at least a price "range". It would help the buyer to know if they were contacting a breeder they could afford or if they were wasting their time as well as that of the breeder. * I do understand that not every puppy is the same price but I think most breeders have a "set" range and I would think it would cut down on the calls for the breeder from people who cannot meet their price.
> 
> If a breeder choses to deviate from their price for a specific person then that is personal matter between them but I don't think it hurts to have an idea a what breeder is looking for. I found a wide range of prices and while price was not my determining factor I found it very helpful to know upfront what the expectation was.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this. With so many breeders out there, and knowing my budget constraints, it's definitely nice to know if someone is way out of my range. (If we're talking $500 here or there, maybe that could be negotiated or vary based on the pup, but if someone is $1000 or more above my budget I'd rather not even call and get my hopes up). I think if breeders were upfront with a price range (and some are..) they would get fewer 'feeler' calls and save everyone a lot of time. I think it's silly how protective everyone is of their breeders' prices. I think it's understood that prices have some wiggle room and vary based on age of pup, quality, etc. and it's good info for a prospective buyer weeding through tons of websites, the AMA list, and the forum.. Just my .02..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 11 2010, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884504


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 11 2010, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884488





> *I wish Breeder's would put their prices on their web site, or at least a price "range". It would help the buyer to know if they were contacting a breeder they could afford or if they were wasting their time as well as that of the breeder. * I do understand that not every puppy is the same price but I think most breeders have a "set" range and I would think it would cut down on the calls for the breeder from people who cannot meet their price.
> 
> If a breeder choses to deviate from their price for a specific person then that is personal matter between them but I don't think it hurts to have an idea a what breeder is looking for. I found a wide range of prices and while price was not my determining factor I found it very helpful to know upfront what the expectation was.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this. With so many breeders out there, and knowing my budget constraints, it's definitely nice to know if someone is way out of my range. (If we're talking $500 here or there, maybe that could be negotiated or vary based on the pup, but if someone is $1000 or more above my budget I'd rather not even call and get my hopes up). I think if breeders were upfront with a price range (and some are..) they would get fewer 'feeler' calls and save everyone a lot of time. I think it's silly how protective everyone is of their breeders' prices. I think it's understood that prices have some wiggle room and vary based on age of pup, quality, etc. and it's good info for a prospective buyer weeding through tons of websites, the AMA list, and the forum.. Just my .02..


[/B][/QUOTE]

Breeders can put their prices on their website, and members are always free to discuss via pm. I just think it's not the best thing to discuss prices on the forum. That's just my opinion, and we are all entitled.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with Brit. I think alot of times when a breeder doesn't put a price on their website, it is because there is no set price and even a range could either deter potential buyers or provoke unnecessary unhappiness. If a breeder puts $3000-$5000 for a female (just as an example), and the one you wanted was $5000, would you not wonder why yours is more expensive and wonder if you're paying more than you should be (even if the breeder legitimately had a reason for the price difference?) Quite a few breeders have variable pricing. What if there was special one for $1500 because the dog was older and couldn't be shown for some reason, and you didn't call because you saw $3000-$5000?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I guess I am straddling the fence on this one. I agree with Brit that discussing price can be uncomfortable (you'll notice that as much as I have talked about price I have not discussed what I actually paid) for many. I did discover in my conversations with breeders (I think I actually spoke to 5 or 6 in depth) that everyone very quickly gave me a flat rate for their puppies. It was the "other" group of dogs that were negotiable (the ones held for show that didn't pan out, older pups and retirees). 

I think there may be an unsaid thought that if your dog "cost" more than mine it is somehow 'better" which is why we make the analogy between being uncomfortable discussing our income with that of discussing the price of our dog. 

But if someone has said to me my price is X and Y during a brief phone conversation, where they might not even know who I am I don't think there is anything wrong with sharing that. To me that price is a starting place and if I negotiate a price other than the stated one that is between me and the breeder. 

If someone isn't comfortable discussing price then they shouldn't feel obligated to do so or even participate in the discussion. But I don't feel there is any harm in sharing "global" information. Where you go from there is between you and the breeder.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

speaking for myself, when I bought Bianca I had no idea what puppy mills or back-yard breeders were. I had no idea what the price range was for a maltese or maltese mix. Someone who is asking what some of us may have paid is pretty much just asking what the going rate is. I don't mind saying that I paid $550 for Bianca who is a maltese/poodle mix (from a broker) and an adoption fee of $500 for my Bitsy. Until SM I had no idea that a maltese asking price could go as high as $5,000 and had no clue that females are more expensive than males. I for one could never afford to spend thousands of dollars on a puppy that I have no intention of breeding. When we were looking to add one more to our family we looked specifically for a rescue. We wanted a pet quality puppy and nothing more - just another little one to love. I realize that most rescues are products of puppy mills and may have medical complications later down the line but we'll deal with that when the time comes. 

A newbie looking for a maltese and checking online will see prices ranging from $250 to $5,000 and wonders what the norm is for a maltese from a reputable breeder or after checking out the beautiful pictures of some of the fluffs on SM wondering what the average price for that "look" would be. I see no problem with asking. I see no difference between asking what my fluff costs or what my daughter's college tuition is. Its no secret and I'll gladly tell you.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe the original post did sound blunt, but...

... I was under the impression in this economy many of the breeders may state a price but then negotiate a bit...

I don't think there's anything wrong with being an educated buyer - in fact, it's a good thing

There are forums all over *cars is a good example*... the sticker says one thing, but oftentimes, people negotate great prices (supply/demand). If you know real prices people pay, it helps you when you are shopping

Sure people are looking for the right breeder, but I don't think in this day and age anyone is just fast and loose with their money anymore. Doesn't mean you can't afford something - just means you are pennywise. If you find a breeder that is in so much demand that they don't negotatiate, you will find out soon enough. I think better to see if you can find out somewhere else before risking offending them by asking for a discount and then finding they don't want to deal with you at all anymore. I dunno ???

Deb, your/Edie's doglets may be the bargain price of $250 for everlasting love, but they are really priceless :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I see the pros and cons of breeders putting prices on their websites. But I don't think not putting prices is damaging neither, an interested buyer should take the initiative to call and contact the breeder. It is just one extra step in the puppy search, I suppose.
I don't have a problem telling people how much I paid for Mia, as Chrisman does list their prices publicly. However, if he did not, I probably would not post it on the forum neither. In my experience (puppy searching and speaking with breeders ) I don't think the breeders I spoke to negotiate on the prices at all. I have been told by breeders that if the buyer is having difficulty paying for the pup, he/she might also have financial difficulty paying for the pup's _ future _ expenses (medical, health, grooming, etc.) Hence, negotiating /bargaining is a "red flag."


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Brit hit the nail on the head I think.
Though if anyone wants to know how much I paid and they take the time to PM then I don't mind telling them.
Price is subjective.. breeders should be choosy when selecting a future home for their puppy.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 11 2010, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884551


> Brit hit the nail on the head I think.
> Though if anyone wants to know how much I paid and they take the time to PM then I don't mind telling them.
> *Price is subjective.. breeders should be choosy when selecting a future home for their puppy.*[/B]



I think that is absolutely correct. My experience was that it took several conversations with a breeder before a puppy was offerred at a price different than the "original". I would like to think that through the getting to know you process I was able to build some confidence in the breeder that mine was a good home and worth negotiating. 

I don't think there is any harm in negotiating. I don't believe seeking a better price has anything to do with whether you can afford the dog. No one goes out and pays sticker price for a big expensive automobile even if they can afford it. They "discuss" the sale and come to an agreed amount, that's being smart not cheap. 

If a seller is wanting to and a breeder is willing to discuss price that should be acceptable. Either party has the right to say I don't negotiate and move on.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 11 2010, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884488


> I don't agree that if you have to ask, you can't afford (I know it was said in jest).[/B]


Yes, my remark was in jest. :biggrin: I have _no backstory_ on the poster, so it wasn't an insult.



QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 11 2010, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884489


> QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 11 2010, 02:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884438





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 10 2010, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884183





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Feb 10 2010, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884176





> QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 10 2010, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884014





> What is that old saying?
> "If you have to ask, you probably can't afford it..."[/B]


That really wasn't very nice.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, I agree. That's the kind of remark that can be off-putting to people trying to find a friendly forum. 

And I also think that it is not a good idea to discuss puppy prices as people make assumptions and prices may change.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree on both accounts, that my comment wasn't exactly "nice" and that it isn't a good idea to publicly discuss puppy prices.
I was trying to gently suggest that with my first comment. My goal wasn't to offend the poster but to give an indication.
I didn't mean it maliciously...it was just a hint.
Allthough I am aware of the price, I didn't post it, as that is not my information to give.
The only person that can answer that is the breeder.
I was a bit startled/taked aback by the bluntness of the price question. But perhaps I am too easily startled.  
It is hard for me to look at my fluffies and think of them in terms of price. (They are not Angels) 
To me they are priceless...

To the OP (and other SM members), 
I am sorry if I offended you but I was assuming that no one would touch this question so I thought I was "helping" if I gave you a hint.

Edited to add:
I am disappointed that I am chastised for commenting. I guess I should post less to avoid scenarios like this.

[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't personally attacking you and I wasn't at all offended by your remark personally. However I think that if a newbie came to the forum and saw that type of remark they might be sensitive to it. We all know that there is a certain undercurrent here that runs through some posts regarding certain breeders being top tier, top of the line, etc. that goes beyond providing information about conformation titles. Members who have been around here for a while tend to ignore it or in some cases move on, but a new person might feel differently. That is why I chose to comment on your comment as being off-putting, as it seemed to run along the lines of that particular undercurrent I mentioned. *No offense to you personally. We all write things on forums that might be taken the wrong way.*[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for writing that. :hugging: 
I worry that if I "water myself down" too much I would have less to contribute. 
I am not part of any breeder discussions. And normally I am less cheeky to new members.
I'll try to be nicer. :blush: 

To the OP: I hope that you find the Maltese of your dreams. (to love & spoil)


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Not to hijack and definitely not to disparage any breeder because I have no experience buying from a reputable one and have had no contact with Bonnie Palmer, but isn't that a lot of litters? How many breeding females would one need to produce a litter every month?

Linda
[/QUOTE]
I agree, I thought reputable show breeders only breeded a couple of litters a year.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

[/QUOTE]
I agree, I thought reputable show breeders only breeded a couple of litters a year.
[/QUOTE]


OH DEAR, this misunderstanding is my fault. *As I already posted I did not mean to imply that Bonnie had a litter every month PLEASE EVERYONE DON'T START THAT RUMOR*. I misspoke (mistyped) as I *already explained* I was referring to the near future NOT EVERY MONTH OF THE YEAR. When I asked about a puppy in June i was worried about losing out if I did not send in a deposit right away. She said not to worry if it took a while to decide that she had a litter coming every month. I assume she meant in the next few months. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't perpetuate this misunderstanding I made a horrible blunder in wording. Bonnie Palmer is a reputable breeder and I was not trying to make a negative comment simply to comment that she had a number of litters arriving.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree, please read what has already been cleared up. I can personally tell you that I was looking hard for a puppy the past few months, and Bonnie had NOTHING available. I think alot of times, females come into season together, and so litters can be close together and then there will be a few months where no new litters are born at all.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 11 2010, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884549


> I see the pros and cons of breeders putting prices on their websites. But I don't think not putting prices is damaging neither, an interested buyer should take the initiative to call and contact the breeder. It is just one extra step in the puppy search, I suppose.
> I don't have a problem telling people how much I paid for Mia, as Chrisman does list their prices publicly. However, if he did not, I probably would not post it on the forum neither. In my experience (puppy searching and speaking with breeders ) I don't think the breeders I spoke to negotiate on the prices at all. I have been told by breeders that if the buyer is having difficulty paying for the pup, he/she might also have financial difficulty paying for the pup's _ future _ expenses (medical, health, grooming, etc.) Hence, negotiating /bargaining is a "red flag."[/B]


I hear what you're saying for sure, but could swear I've read a few stories where people didn't pay the 'advertised' price... ???

But what do I know, I haven't bought any from a big name breeder yet, am a rescue girl so far... B)


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I see nothing wrong w/ this thread, I see nothing wrong w/ those don't wish to discuss price, I see nothing wrong w/ those who do, I think it's great if a breeder wants to post prices on their website and I understand why others don't. Like it or not, you are buying a dog. I don't agree w/ the argument that if you can't afford a $3-5k dog, you can't afford to properly care for it. That argument is elitist and overused. Perhaps someone has put $5 in a savings account for health or is purchasing insurance for their dog and only has so much remaining for the purchase of the dog. I think the person who sticks to their budget is probably going to be more responsible overall. There are many people who carry LV handbags and drive nice cars who have trouble making rent every month. Look at all the people who lost their homes b/c they took on mortgages they couldn't really afford. 

On the flip side, I don't quite understand someone saying they truly can't afford a reasonably priced puppy from a responsible breeder. ( There is a difference between "I can't afford that" and "I don't want to spend that" and there is absolutely nothing wrong w/ not wanting to spend a lot of money on a dog.) I've heard people complain about a dog that is only a few hundred dollars more than they intended to spend. I don't understand why they can't save up a bit more. My guess is they want it and they want it now and that's a terrible attitude to have when getting a puppy. I've been on a waiting list for my next puppy (not a Maltese) since October and it's looking like I won't be getting him/her until Sept. 

Of course all the above is JMO.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally woudn't say publically how much I paid either....but if the person was interested in maybe purchasing from my breeder, then I'd tell them. I have had a lot of strangers ask me how much my dogs cost and I just say they were a gift...I feel like most of these people are being rude in asking. However, someone genuinely interested in purchasing a yorkie (or maltese in the future) that asked me would get an honest answer. 

It is nice to know how much a breeder generally asks for their puppies. It's nice to know what to expect when first contacting a breeder. Price is definitely not my main concern but I like to have an idea anyway. Also, there are a couple breeders that I think ask rediculous prices..and it's not that I couldn't afford it or don't think the puppy is worth it..I just think at some point they are asking too much for a pet puppy.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 11 2010, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884616


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 11 2010, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884549





> I see the pros and cons of breeders putting prices on their websites. But I don't think not putting prices is damaging neither, an interested buyer should take the initiative to call and contact the breeder. It is just one extra step in the puppy search, I suppose.
> I don't have a problem telling people how much I paid for Mia, as Chrisman does list their prices publicly. However, if he did not, I probably would not post it on the forum neither. In my experience (puppy searching and speaking with breeders ) I don't think the breeders I spoke to negotiate on the prices at all. I have been told by breeders that if the buyer is having difficulty paying for the pup, he/she might also have financial difficulty paying for the pup's _ future _ expenses (medical, health, grooming, etc.) Hence, negotiating /bargaining is a "red flag."[/B]


I hear what you're saying for sure, but could swear I've read a few stories where people didn't pay the 'advertised' price... ???

But what do I know, I haven't bought any from a big name breeder yet, am a rescue girl so far... B)
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe you are right.  I talked to many breeders during my search, but certainly not every single breeder in the book. So I can't generalize. Of all the ones I spoke to though (mostly on the East Coast, two in other parts of USA), none of them budged on the prices. But then again, I never negotiated nor bargained. Just didn't cross my mind to do so.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 11 2010, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884652


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 11 2010, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884616





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 11 2010, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884549





> I see the pros and cons of breeders putting prices on their websites. But I don't think not putting prices is damaging neither, an interested buyer should take the initiative to call and contact the breeder. It is just one extra step in the puppy search, I suppose.
> I don't have a problem telling people how much I paid for Mia, as Chrisman does list their prices publicly. However, if he did not, I probably would not post it on the forum neither. In my experience (puppy searching and speaking with breeders ) I don't think the breeders I spoke to negotiate on the prices at all. I have been told by breeders that if the buyer is having difficulty paying for the pup, he/she might also have financial difficulty paying for the pup's _ future _ expenses (medical, health, grooming, etc.) Hence, negotiating /bargaining is a "red flag."[/B]


I hear what you're saying for sure, but could swear I've read a few stories where people didn't pay the 'advertised' price... ???

But what do I know, I haven't bought any from a big name breeder yet, am a rescue girl so far... B)
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe you are right.  I talked to many breeders during my search, but certainly not every single breeder in the book. So I can't generalize. Of all the ones I spoke to though (mostly on the East Coast, two in other parts of USA), none of them budged on the prices. But then again, I never negotiated nor bargained. Just didn't cross my mind to do so.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wouldn't bargain on prices either...I would feel like they'd think I couldn't afford their puppy or something.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I paid $180 for Hunter. Adoption prices at the shelter have since gone up to $225 I believe. I was required to take him to the vet within 10 days and give proof of that visit to the shelter or they could take him back (but I would not get my money back). Vet visit was free with the voucher we received upon adoption.

As much as I admire what breeders do for the breeds, I have trouble wrapping my head around multiple litters, waiting lists, shipping animals, and the like. So, I probably will always go to our local shelter or a rescue for any future fluffs.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 11 2010, 02:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884440


> Never purchased a "Bonnie Palmer" Maltese, but I did pay 5K, for Joplins heart surgery, from a BYB ~ :blink:
> 
> As far as discussing prices, who cares? Many breeders post them on their websites.
> Prices vary. Male, Female, Show Quality, Age, etc. It's not a secret.
> ...


 :goodpost: I like that.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 11 2010, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884711


> I paid $180 for Hunter. Adoption prices at the shelter have since gone up to $225 I believe. I was required to take him to the vet within 10 days and give proof of that visit to the shelter or they could take him back (but I would not get my money back). Vet visit was free with the voucher we received upon adoption.
> 
> As much as I admire what breeders do for the breeds, I have trouble wrapping my head around multiple litters, waiting lists, shipping animals, and the like. So, I probably will always go to our local shelter or a rescue for any future fluffs.[/B]



I agree. I have been elightened by SM and could never buy another fluff knowing that there are so many out there waiting for a forever home.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I love our fluffs and some things in life are just priceless. When I saw Napoleon I wanted him at any cost. It was love at first sight. :heart: We went to see an older female puppy at the breeder but then I saw him. He was way more than what I'd expect to pay for a male. My DH & I event went to check out another breeder with puppies that were almost a thousand $ less but I just knew he was the one. It wasn't a rational decision when you were in love. :wub: After reading about rescues and our brush with poor little Snowball in OH (RIP), my DH and I discussed that we would look at getting a rescue next time. They're waiting for a loving forever home and I hope that one day when we're ready again we can open our home to them.


----------

